# Have a question about T3i 600D



## ZJB92 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello all! I've been looking around for camera's and am pretty sure I'm settling on the T3i.
The main use will be for my church, making flyers, event photos, and producing short videos i.e testimonials and things of that nature. The one thing that has come to mind that I haven't been able to find the answer is about the video outputs.

Suppose I wanted to set up a T3i - hook it up to a camera system (built into sanctuary) via RCA hookup, could I use a T3i as a live camera? I know the recording time is limited, but I'm talking for simple "monitoring" purposes. Would I be able to just use it as a live output to a video mixing system?

Thanks for you help in advance!

~Zack


----------



## jimmyjamjar10101 (Dec 9, 2012)

The T3i/600D has an AV output and a hdmi output, so it should be able to be used as a "monitoring camera" whilst it is in live mode.  One thing I'm not sure of however, (being a noob myself), I don't know whether auto power-off and sensor heat may interfere causing it to switch out of live mode and not coming back on until the sensor has cooled.  

Does anyone else know whether these may be an issue for zjb92?


----------

